# Hazel - good for turning?



## gus3049 (5 Jan 2011)

Hi All,

My friendly tree surgeon has just given me a couple of nice looking lumps of hazel (and some pear)

Is it good to turn green? It looks as if it will be good looking when it dries. The way it grew means that I can get one reasonably deep bowl and one shallow (or platter) from each section. Its about 190mm across.

I have enough for about sixteen bowls.


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (5 Jan 2011)

it's rubbish, you should send it to me and I'll burn it for you.. :roll:


----------



## Bodrighy (5 Jan 2011)

Big lumps of hazel are fairly rare. I find it a little soft but otherwise fine. It is also fairly stable. Makes good natural edged bowls. Turn the bowl into the bark with the tenon / recess on the flat part as in the pictures you have. They can be turned pretty thin and the bark tends to satay intact. This is hazel





Pete


----------



## gus3049 (5 Jan 2011)

Thanks,

I tried a couple. One small standard bowl and a natural edge as you suggested. Cuts very easily and hardly needs sanding. Would you wait to do the bottom until its dry? I made a jam chuck and used some rubber matting to cushion the bowl but forgot to clean it [email protected]!!! So I will now have to sand off the dirt that has attached itself to the walnut oil I put on. It seemed a good idea to help stop any splitting.

As it is SO wet (the sap was running up the chisels!) the rings I cut in the bottom are a bit woolly and will need cleaning up before finishing. Talking of which, how long should I leave it before putting the finish on??


----------



## gus3049 (5 Jan 2011)

Pvt_Ryan":12v6r8n0 said:


> it's rubbish, you should send it to me and I'll burn it for you.. :roll:


No no no - as I understand it, this is a FAIL.

You are a woodturner right? You take wood FROM the woodpile and make it into round things not the other way round!


----------



## gus3049 (5 Jan 2011)

Bodrighy":2qw1icdp said:


> Big lumps of hazel are fairly rare. I find it a little soft but otherwise fine. It is also fairly stable. Makes good natural edged bowls. Turn the bowl into the bark with the tenon / recess on the flat part as in the pictures you have. They can be turned pretty thin and the bark tends to satay intact. This is hazel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Pete,

Well I'm really enjoying turning this stuff. It shows no marks and cuts like butter. Great stuff. Three done this afternoon. How long would YOU leave them to dry out (ish) and perhaps you can confirm my query about when to do the bottom. It needs to be crisp so I assume it should be left until the wood is dryer?


----------



## Bodrighy (5 Jan 2011)

If you are turning it wet I'd turn it down t about 1" thick all over (that's important, keep it the same thickness all over) then wrap it in some paper and leave for a few months as it will warp. You can then put it back on and turn down. I have turned hazel after about 6 months from cutting and it has been fine as it is pretty stable but you always take a chance turning green wood that it will warp whatever it is IMHO.


Pete


----------

